# Accucraft PLYMOUTH SWITCHER



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got it today ready to go take a ride.











http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trainmax/images/Live%20steam/MVC-100S.JPG


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks sweet. Congrats. I saw the green version in person-- it was gorgeous. I do love the smoke stack and sand dome on the yellow one too. Gotta love Accucraft's first venture into American ride on. Not live steam, but I can see why you posted here as most ride on stuff appeals to us live steamers. I did post about this loco in the rolling stock forum.  Click here  to see the thread. The good news is this engine has been very successful and thus paved the way for Accucraft's first American style ride on live steamer which will be based on the new 1:20.3 Forney. The ride on version will be 2 1/2" scale just like the Plymouth. 

I picked up something similar recently. Built in the Accucraft factory for Maxitrak is this little gem which was built for me in 4 3/4" gauge. It can haul four adults. The horn sounds like a British car-- so says my wife!!! Enjoy the new ride. I know I will  









Regards,


----------



## BrianR (Dec 29, 2012)

Just got mine, (second/third owner I think), need to chat with other owners. As I have questions.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

This one smells better !!!


----------

